# CLK 320 (w209) vs BMW 530i (E60)



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello guys,, I wanted to ask you guys,, Im going to buy a car this week,, and im still stuck on these 2 cars,, I test drove them both,, and I cant deside on one,, They both are nice, Can anyone give me some pros and cons on both vehicles, The only thing that stopping me from getting the BMW is the new body. As far as performance,, Bmw 530I takes the cake. 
here are the specs on both cars
04 CLk 320 xenon, sunroof, nav, changer, msrp 50,032
04 530i sports pkg, premium pkg, xenon, msrp 53,430<-not to sure

Helpful opinions welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

hyepower said:


> Hello guys,, I wanted to ask you guys,, Im going to buy a car this week,, and im still stuck on these 2 cars,, I test drove them both,, and I cant deside on one,, They both are nice, Can anyone give me some pros and cons on both vehicles, The only thing that stopping me from getting the BMW is the new body. As far as performance,, Bmw 530I takes the cake.
> here are the specs on both cars
> 04 CLk 320 xenon, sunroof, nav, changer, msrp 50,032
> 04 530i sports pkg, premium pkg, xenon, msrp 53,430<-not to sure
> ...


Hmm... I guess it depends on you and how much you enjoy driving I suppose. Granted, I'm sure both cars will be nice, which ever you choose. But think about this:

I've never driven a C-class so I couldn't say how it handles. Is not the C-Class closer to a 3 series in size? The 5-series would be more roomy I'd imagine. Though I've yet to sit in a new 5 yet so maybe this comparison is no good... I feel like the 5 is more of a touring sedan... probably just a tad more comfortable for long trips? Styling wise... I think at this point in time, I'd be leaning towards the C-class. The new E60 hasn't won me over yet in the styling dept.


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

*Pure Preference*

CLK 320 (W209) is based off of the current W203. So you can think of it as being a two door C-Class the way a coupe should look like. It is rather nice and does still feel like a Mercedes although awfully on the heavy side. If you are single, with not that many baggage, then the way to be a bachelor is the W209. My friend had a W209 when it first came out and later on he traded it in for the CLK 500 cause it lacked the power he wanted.
It is spacious too esp. for the people in the back.

The E60 is an awesome car. Your going to break necks everywhere you go because not too many people have seen then yet. The power you have right off the bat and the roominess is there. The car the you should be comparing in this case is the E-Class. But that's a totally different story.

Bottomline: If you are going to keep the car for long periods of time and are going to have a lot of passengers and want the speed when desired, get the 5. If you want to chill and enjoy the feel of a Benz, get one.

I have a 2002 W203 by the way...looking for an upgrade soon.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

*Reliability*

I have an e60 and my brother has a CLK430 convertible. I've driven the 430 a few times and I can tell you that the e60 handles much better, has better pickup, and feels like a much more solid car. If you get the e60 it won't take you long to fall in love with the new body style, it makes the e39 look outdated already. His 430 has been in the shop a few times with minor electrical annoyances and seems to have a recurring alignment problem that causes the tires to wear prematurely. I have yet to experience a problem with my e60 and doubt I will (My e39 had a great maintenance/trouble record as well). It is of course your choice, but for my money, I'd stick with the e60.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

1.


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

i own a 02' E39 - 525i and the interior is so much better than the new 04 5 series.. What the hell is BMW thinking making the interior so dam CHEAP.... DONT THEY HAVE EYES,,, I CAnt believe it,, Thats one big reason im leaning more towards the Benz,, Plus,, the looks of the car ,, the front end in horrible,, Yah guys,, I think the Benz is gonna do it for me,, Just the weight of the doors on my 2002 525 tells everything, When u close my door you feel the weight and the quality of that door closing.. When u close the new 5 series door,, its light and cheap,, Reminds me of the new camry.. Sucks,, I think they were smokin some good stuff when they were designing this new 5' IF YOU ARE SPENDING MORE THAT 50K on A CAR,, I FEEL IT SHOULD FEEL LIKE A 50K CAR.. GIVE ME A BREAK WITH THIS CHEAP CAMRY LOOKING PIECE OD SHITT.... IF I WERE MR BMW.. I WOULD FIRE THE WHOLE DESIGN TEAM,,


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

It's a good thing you are not "Mr. BMW"...


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*E60 v. 320CLK*

DSPTurtle your are right, if Hyepower likes heavy cars he should buy a Benz, they are made for people who enjoy slow driving. The new E60 is built for the driver who needs both performance, while having the ability to carry more than two people.


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

How can you that bout the 530 .. Its a 50K camry XLE... with a BMW logo,, I think the dorrs are cheep, the inside is cheap, and the dash sucks,, the I drive is a stupid piece of crap


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*50k camry*

Well to be honest, the closest thing to a 50k camry is the new ES lexus. Drive a camry and then drive the E60 and you will be able to tell the difference (BODYROLL & lag). Have you investigated the new features of the E60. Ever hear of the phrase "don't judge a book by the cover"? The new E60 has first ever to the US nearly 14" brakes, front and rear, previously only installed on the European M3 and M5s.


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

I DONT CARE IF IT HAS 30 inch brakes,, ITS STILL FRICKIN UGLY!!! PLAIN AND SIMPLE... IT LOOKS LIKE A CAMRY,,,, IT REALLY DOES<,DOES NOT LOOK LIKE A BMW,, THE e39 is a BMW,, E60 is a joke.. I HOPE THEY DONT FUK UP THE 3 series,, LETS HOPE NOT..


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*So buy the benz*

Have you driven or seen a new E60? If you are so sure that the E60 is "so FRICKIN ugly!!!" then buy the heavier, slower, smaller, NON-camry looking CLK320; As people in this post have even said.


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

ive driven,, ive seen,, Im very dispointed at this piece of crap they call a 5 series, WOW i really think on APril fools day they gonna say april fools and come out with the REAL 5 series,, DAmmit,, Im so ashamed at BMW,, what the hell have they done,, Instead of going forward,, they have went backwards,, And the dumb ass salespeople, as soon as you mention how cheap everything feels,, they act like they dont know what u are talking about,, Godd,, How stupid and blind can people be,, They should change the name to BMW CAMRY XLE,,,

Ohh and another thing bout the adaptive headlights,,,What In Franks Monkey FAT FROGS HAIRRY ASS is going to use those lights,, Like they really help u drive at night,, Give me a frickinbreak,, Instead of developing some thing that we do not care bout and never use,, they should of designed a better cockpit,, 

And another thing about the nav,, What with not having the navigation avaialble from the get go,, whats with this stupid spring delay,,, HOW FRIKIN STUPID,, BMW WAKE THE :nono::nono::nono::nono: UP U MORANS


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

*hyeidiot*



hyepower said:


> ive driven,, ive seen,, Im very dispointed at this piece of crap they call a 5 series, WOW i really think on APril fools day they gonna say april fools and come out with the REAL 5 series,, DAmmit,, Im so ashamed at BMW,, what the hell have they done,, Instead of going forward,, they have went backwards,, And the dumb ass salespeople, as soon as you mention how cheap everything feels,, they act like they dont know what u are talking about,, Godd,, How stupid and blind can people be,, They should change the name to BMW CAMRY XLE,,,
> 
> Ohh and another thing bout the adaptive headlights,,,What In Franks Monkey FAT FROGS HAIRRY ASS is going to use those lights,, Like they really help u drive at night,, Give me a frickinbreak,, Instead of developing some thing that we do not care bout and never use,, they should of designed a better cockpit,,
> 
> And another thing about the nav,, What with not having the navigation avaialble from the get go,, whats with this stupid spring delay,,, HOW FRIKIN STUPID,, BMW WAKE THE :nono::nono::nono::nono: UP U MORANS


Can we get a moderator here please?!? Thanks for your OPINION hyepower, just remember opinions are like *$^*%$, everybody's got one. I own an e60, I've owned an e39. The interior of the e60 is just as rich as the e39 was, I actually like the leather on the e60 seats better than the e39! The dashboard is very driver-friendly, and the I-drive only takes about 10 minutes to master. Although it may take you longer......... New technologies like the active steering and headlights are wonderful features that you can only appreciate if you use it on a daily basis. I find the adaptive headlights the best thing in the world when I'm on my way home at night, enjoying the active roll stabilization as I take the tight curves on the back roads. The headlights move in the direction of my turn, illumination what is ahead and giving me earlier warning of any hazards ahead (deer, etc..) If you'd like to "experience the NEW UDM" give me a call, I'll take you for a ride you'll never forget.............


----------



## buddy (Dec 17, 2003)

*what is up with these people (long )*

Why is it that some of the bmw old loyals tripping. The e60 is one of the most awe inspirering cars on the road today and nothing drives like it the e39 in the 540 or m5 catagory was the only one that impressed me in wanting to buy but of course i could not phantom paying the kind of money a month to my wife which hates bmws. I have a 90 e34 that has been moded to my likeing and always wanted to upgrade but after driving the e39 on a new model year basis it did not get any better i could not stand the way the car felt even compaired to my e34 the car felt cramped in interior felt hum drum the seat were hard and uncomfortable driving position was horible so i waited and waited till the e60 came out. And like alot of people i bauked at the styling in the mags over and over i said that they have ruiend the image and lines of the tried and true bmw image (for what it is worth the e39 on the outisde was a beautiful car) Until i went to the dealership OH MY GODNESS walked around the car sat in the car drove the car did i understand the car. Alot of the new design features could not be worked into the e39 platform it would just not work. The car is of a breed all its ownas are all the bmws. And believe me i am not a clone it is all i drive but before i plunked down the 50000 i drove them all from nissan, lexus, mercedes, infinity mazda, lincoln,vw and sabb audi and volvo and they all had there good points but i like a mind body and sould experience with something that is going to be with me for the long haul. And after driving the 530i auto with sport impressive then driving the 530i 6 speed very very impressive i came back after a couple of hours test drive i told the salesman to put a sold sign on it. Now it did have its problems in the start but software did the trick, but while it was in the shop i was loaned a 2003 525i sport i tryed to give the car the benfit of the doubt but it was a horrible experience but one that my wife loved and drove for the week that i had it which leads me to believe that that was the camry at least in driving style cause like i said she hates my e34 because it has to be driven, and drives the e60 on occassion but when she does so many looks stops and questions stares park buys she is nervous no door molding bottom line this a a great car in a new era and as always we have to move on to the next wave of designeers engineers and computer software and gadgets. I just wish that all the gadgets worked as advertised but o well that is the life of an inanimate object


----------



## Two5s (Oct 26, 2003)

*Mind made up!?*

Hyepower,

Sounds like you had your mind made up all along, and just needed to talk it thru. Have fun with your new MB!


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

NOT ONLY AM I GOING WITH THE VERY NICE CLK,, IM LAUGHING AT ALL THE MORANS WHO FORKED OVER 50K for A CAMRY. GUESS WHAT E60 OWNERs.. YOU GUYS ARE NEXT.. GET READY FOR A MAJOR RECALL COMING SOON TO A DEALER NEAR YOU. JUST LIKE THE 7's WERE A HEAP OF CRAP,, THE 5 's ARE NEXT.. I DONT EVEN WANT TO COMMENT ON THE z4 THAT CAR IS JUST laughable.. OH AND THE Z8 WAY FRICKIN OVER PRICED>...GOD THE ONLY BMW's I LIKE ARE THE x5 and the m3 and all the 3 series,, LIKE I SAID AGAIN,, I HOPE THEY DONT FUK UP THE 3 and the X5 ,, BAGLE or whatever the FUK YOUR NAME IS<, PLEASE DONT FUK THEM UP LIKE YOUR NAME.. THANKS..AND ANOTHER THING << TAKE A HIKE< WE DONT NEED YOU TO FUK UP THE X5 EITHER.. MORAN,, MBZ ALL THE WAY


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

hyepower said:


> NOT ONLY AM I GOING WITH THE VERY NICE CLK,, IM LAUGHING AT ALL THE MORANS WHO FORKED OVER 50K for A CAMRY. GUESS WHAT E60 OWNERs.. YOU GUYS ARE NEXT.. GET READY FOR A MAJOR RECALL COMING SOON TO A DEALER NEAR YOU. JUST LIKE THE 7's WERE A HEAP OF CRAP,, THE 5 's ARE NEXT.. I DONT EVEN WANT TO COMMENT ON THE z4 THAT CAR IS JUST laughable.. OH AND THE Z8 WAY FRICKIN OVER PRICED>...GOD THE ONLY BMW's I LIKE ARE THE x5 and the m3 and all the 3 series,, LIKE I SAID AGAIN,, I HOPE THEY DONT FUK UP THE 3 and the X5 ,, BAGLE or whatever the FUK YOUR NAME IS<, PLEASE DONT FUK THEM UP LIKE YOUR NAME.. THANKS..AND ANOTHER THING << TAKE A HIKE< WE DONT NEED YOU TO FUK UP THE X5 EITHER.. MORAN,, MBZ ALL THE WAY


*What a shmuck........................*


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

*wow...*

I've never felt so much hate for the new body style. I have to admit that the E39 was an awesome car. To say the least, it does take a while for everyone to get use to the new styling. I think its' awesome. I'm still battling my way through the decision making, but without a doubt the new E60 is the sleekist. just my .02.


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

Love530 said:


> *What a shmuck........................*


your mamma's a shmuck for having you , you MOTHER FU**ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

